# Timone & Pumba



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi All

Here are pics showing that Timone has settled in rather well and sharing Pumba's bed!!


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Bless they look so cute together. My persians still cuddle up like this now its so cute to see cats together like that.


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

That is sooooooooooo sweet  Isnt' it lovely to see that they are best of friends already


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes definately Kat - they are so cute and follow each other everywhere. As i said in my other thread, Pumba has assumed position of "mum" and washes Timone. Timone lets her most of the time but when she is too busy playing she bites her and tries to run off! LOL

I just hope they both accept Baloo (blue burmese) when we get her in July. They will both have been together for 2 months before she comes to us so i think it may be harder for them - but fingers crossed it will only take a few days. And then our fur family will be complete


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

How lovely - they are both beautiful and it's fantastic they're getting on so well already - must be a real relief for you.

Emily


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awww that is soo cute!

I hop mine get on as well as Timone and Pumba!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

bee112 said:


> awww that is soo cute!
> 
> I hop mine get on as well as Timone and Pumba!


when are u picking her up bee?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

end of next week after I'm back from my holiday.. looking forward to it, just hope the little rascals will be as content as yours!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

awww fingers crossed for you hun! Im sure they will be fine!

Little monkeys run around all the time and get under my feet - i have to be careful where i step incase i stand on little tails or paws. They get themselves trapped in cupboards too when im not looking!!
Timone cries if i go out the room too.
Our living room looks like a cats room with all their toys and scratch posts


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awwww I bet they look so cute playing together.. Ithink they definately benefit having other kitties to play with


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

When i got my second persian we had had roony for 4 months he was actually at vets been done when i brought snowy home. We never had any problems at all and they still cuddle up together now. Not sure if its because they are brothers born a litter apart but they really get on well.Sure yours will be same.


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Awwww how cute are they. Totally gorgeous Saffron you lucky person you!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Guys

Thought u might like to see a couple of photos of just Timone xx


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

What a sweetheart    They always look so angelic when they are sleeping don't they.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> What a sweetheart    They always look so angelic when they are sleeping don't they.


yeah i know! its really hard to get a pic of her without red eye lol
btw kat - i emailed you a link to my shared photo album


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Cool  Will go have a look in a sec


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Didn't get it  Could you re-send it?


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

try this link kat
(and anyone else who is interested)

zowiesmith/Pumba N Timone - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures,,,,,,,beautiful kitties,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Thanks  Am looking now.


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

They're great   I love the ones of them playing together, they're both really adorable


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

awww thanks hun


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aaah Zowey-adorable,and sooo cute-glad to see they've made friends so soonKeep em coming love


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Zowey-fabulous pics,these really are 2 beautiful kitts,it's great when they play and i'll bet the tv will lose any place it had in your house as kitts/cats are far more fun


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

What fantastic pictures, beautiful cats and love where they are cuddled up in bed together!


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

so gorgeous....love the pics


----------

